# Great pregnancy announcement poem!



## ckylesworld

I was looking for a pregnancy announcement poem to give the grandparents to be and came across this one. It made me cry :cry:

I do not have a face to see,

To put inside a frame.

I do not have soft cheeks to kiss,

I don't yet have a name.



You can't yet hold my tiny hands, 

Nor whisper in my ear.

It's still too soon to sing a song, 

Or cuddle me so near.



But all will change come April 9th, 

That's when they say I'm due.

I'm your new grandson or granddaughter,

I can't wait til I meet you!



All I ask between then and now,

Is your patience while I grow.

I promise I'll be worth the wait,

cause of all the love I'll show.



All I have to give you now, 

is a wish to you from me.

I cannot wait to be a part 

of my new family.



Don't blame my mommy please,

she's wanted me so bad.

She's been scared to tell you about me, 

cause she hates to see you sad.



She loves me more than anything, 

and my daddy too.

She says to be a happy family,

we need support from you.



Heaven sent me to my parents, 

so that I can learn and grow.

They say that I'm the greatest gift,

that they will ever know.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I love that!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Such a lovely poem! :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

That is lovely- you could even tweak verses if they weren't relevant e.g. we would take out the "don't blame mommy..." and subsequent verse if we got a :bfp: as everyone wants us to have a baby lmao! Haven't heard the end of it! xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

aww congrats :)


----------



## nicki01

That's so so lovely!


----------



## ckylesworld

I ended up using this poem today to tell my parents. I wrapped a digi test and after they opened it I handed the poem to them. They were glad they could keep it. Her is the version I did.



I do not have a face to see,

To put inside a frame.

I do not have soft cheeks to kiss,

I don't yet have a name.



You can't yet hold my tiny hands, 

Nor whisper in my ear.

It's still too soon to sing a song, 

Or cuddle me so near.



But all will change come September 9th, 

That's when they say I'm due.

I'm your new grandson or granddaughter,

I can't wait til I meet you!



All I ask between then and now,

Is your patience while I grow.

I promise I'll be worth the wait,

cause of all the love I'll show.



All I have to give you now, 

is a wish to you from me.

I cannot wait to be a part 

of my new family.



Heaven sent me to my parents, 

so that I can learn and grow.

They say that I'm the greatest gift,

that they will ever know.


----------



## MrsLQ

I love this, may steal it!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

That poem made my cry. Its so nice.
X


----------



## miriam

love ur poem n many congrats :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

beautiful *tear*


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! X

That poems lovely


----------



## ckylesworld

I didnt write it, I just found it on the net but it made me :cry: too


----------



## Jenafyr4

Its beautiful Congrats


----------



## AussieBub

Very beautiful poem. I might even find a way to use to tell the grandparents when we're pregnant. Hopefully that wont be too far away now. Saving the poem.

-AussieBub


----------

